# Vintage Tie



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This might be strange, but I really love it. It is an old tie my Dad had made in the early 50's. The age of hand painted ties. My nephew has it now, and I took a picture of him wearing it. See, it looks like a tie with a weird design on it.










But if you turn the tie sidewise, and look at it closely, It's my Dad's signature (that is his handwriting) and a mirror image of the signature. I think it's really cool.










I know this isn't Halloween related, but I think it's cool and wanted to share it with you all.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice tie, I'd wear that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd wear it if I wore ties, too


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very special!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG my high school english teacher had one of these! you can still buy them in harriet carter catalogue (i think thats the name..)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I love vintage ties.That was is particularly cool. Awesome sentimental value too!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> OMG my high school english teacher had one of these! you can still buy them in harriet carter catalogue (i think thats the name..)


I checked the site, but I didn't see them. If anyone knows where I can get some please let me know. I want to get one for my husband and son.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

That tie is cool. It almost has a hot rod pinstripe look to it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might be able to reproduce the effect with a custom stamp. I saw a mirror image stamp on eBay which used a person's name. The company that made the stamp was Black Diamond Office Supplies & Equipment in Lehighton, PA.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like ties. That one is different, I'd get one if I wore 'em!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love the tie, and the fact that it's your Daddy's signature is just too cool. It reminds me of a custom bike shop logo or something...very Rorschach inkblot-ish!


----------

